# 1 One Day Acela Pass available.



## me_little_me (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a United Lifetime club membership so I don't need the Acela Pass. It expires in December. Remember, sleeper passengers don't need it. Please PM me and I'll mail it to you.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 2, 2015)

You mean Club Acela/Lounge, right?

I don't need one. I just got one for getting the BoA (Bank of America - for Henry  ) card.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the kind offer, most of us do this towards the end of the year when we can't use our coupons for whatever reason! ☺


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 2, 2015)

As a basically sleeper only passenger I realize I don't need this lounge pass coupon, but interestingly I received a letter from Amtrak Guest Reward(recently signed up for the BoA $79 card) proudly telling me my lounge pass coupon was enclosed. Guess what? No pass was enclosed within the envelope. I wonder how many others they sent the letter and omitted the coupon?


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 2, 2015)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> As a basically sleeper only passenger I realize I don't need this lounge pass coupon, but interestingly I received a letter from Amtrak Guest Reward(recently signed up for the BoA $79 card) proudly telling me my lounge pass coupon was enclosed. Guess what? No pass was enclosed within the envelope. I wonder how many others they sent the letter and omitted the coupon?


Seems like I am in the same situation as you! I did not receive the lounge pass and was wondering when I would (yes I have the $79 fee BOA card). BTW, my wife did not receive a lounge pass either. She has her own $79 fee BOA card as well.


----------



## AG1 (Nov 2, 2015)

I believe the passes are electronic. Check your AGR account.

Thank you for the correction in #8, Betty.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 3, 2015)

My wife and I both received our Acela Lounge passes in the mail last week. They are valid until Dec 2016.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 3, 2015)

RRRick said:


> I believe the passes are electronic. Check your AGR account.


The Club Acela passes are NOT electronic. The upgrade & companion coupons are and were promptly put into our AGR accounts.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Nov 3, 2015)

I'll take it. I sent you a message to see if it's still available.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 3, 2015)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> As a basically sleeper only passenger I realize I don't need this lounge pass coupon, but interestingly I received a letter from Amtrak Guest Reward(recently signed up for the BoA $79 card) proudly telling me my lounge pass coupon was enclosed. Guess what? No pass was enclosed within the envelope. I wonder how many others they sent the letter and omitted the coupon?


I received the letter last week with Lounge Pass enclosed; since it came directly from AGR I do not think it has anything to do with the BoA Cards. Now I just need to wait for a Metropolitan Lounge to open here in Norman or maybe at FTW  (though there is free coffee available at Norman).


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Nov 3, 2015)

I still don't understand. Do you have to have an Acela ticket to sit in there? What if I am waiting for the plain old regular train in New York's Penn Station but I don't want to be in the giant waiting area?


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 3, 2015)

The pass is taken. Please no more requests. I already have to apologize to those who were not first. I will PM them.


----------



## BCL (Nov 3, 2015)

BALtoNYPtraveler said:


> I still don't understand. Do you have to have an Acela ticket to sit in there? What if I am waiting for the plain old regular train in New York's Penn Station but I don't want to be in the giant waiting area?


You don't even need to be riding Amtrak to use a pass, nor for any membership access. If I had one when I was in NYC I could simply gone there for coffee in the morning.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 3, 2015)

BALtoNYPtraveler said:


> I still don't understand. Do you have to have an Acela ticket to sit in there? What if I am waiting for the plain old regular train in New York's Penn Station but I don't want to be in the giant waiting area?


No. The free pass is in lieu of having a first class or sleeper ticket.



AmtrakBlue said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the passes are electronic. Check your AGR account.
> ...


Correct. Mine came in an envelope with a form letter. It is very easy to miss the pass as it is so small.


----------



## tricia (Nov 3, 2015)

The free Club Acela passes (2 of them) I received this week came with a form letter from AGR that specifies I was receiving them as a benefit of my new BoA World AGR Mastercard (the one that has an annual fee). The letter also noted that the upgrade and companion coupon are electronic, accessible online when I'm signed in to my account at AmtrakGuestRewards,com

These passes are NOT related to Select status, which I don't have--just a perk that comes with the World version of the new AGR credit card.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 3, 2015)

tricia said:


> The free Club Acela passes (2 of them) I received this week came with a form letter from AGR that specifies I was receiving them as a benefit of my new BoA World AGR Mastercard (the one that has an annual fee). The letter also noted that the upgrade and companion coupon are electronic, accessible online when I'm signed in to my account at AmtrakGuestRewards,com
> 
> These passes are NOT related to Select status, which I don't have--just a perk that comes with the World version of the new AGR credit card.


2 of them? One must be one of the missing ones from others mail. You could start a bidding war - except it tells you on the pass you cannot sell them.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 5, 2015)

And just a reminder that each pass is good for the holder and a guest.. spouse, child, other. So it will actually get two people into the lounge for each pass.


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 10, 2015)

Dovecote said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > As a basically sleeper only passenger I realize I don't need this lounge pass coupon, but interestingly I received a letter from Amtrak Guest Reward(recently signed up for the BoA $79 card) proudly telling me my lounge pass coupon was enclosed. Guess what? No pass was enclosed within the envelope. I wonder how many others they sent the letter and omitted the coupon?
> ...


Update---My wife and I received our passes over this past weekend. I was happy to see that they are good until December 2016. Also was surprised to see that the name holder was not shown on the pass.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> .... I received a letter from Amtrak Guest Reward ....proudly telling me my lounge pass coupon was enclosed. Guess what? No pass was enclosed within the envelope. I wonder how many others they sent the letter and omitted the coupon?


Had the same experience. I do wonder how small was the pass. Not going to call and get another, as I don't need it.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 24, 2015)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > .... I received a letter from Amtrak Guest Reward ....proudly telling me my lounge pass coupon was enclosed. Guess what? No pass was enclosed within the envelope. I wonder how many others they sent the letter and omitted the coupon?
> ...


Just Thinking 51, interestingly, last week I received a second duplicate letter from AGR and the One Day Acela pass WAS INCLUDED. Like you, I don't need it but will save as I sometime drive up to Carbondale, IL, and take the Illini/Saluki for a day trip to Chicago and might use it then.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Dec 2, 2015)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Just Thinking 51, interestingly, last week I received a second duplicate letter from AGR and the One Day Acela pass WAS INCLUDED. Like you, I don't need it but will save as I sometime drive up to Carbondale, IL, and take the Illini/Saluki for a day trip to Chicago and might use it then.


Just got home. Once a month type of person. I too have another letter from AGR with the pass this time. Someone made a mistake, and clean it up.


----------



## D E K E R (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi all, sorry to reply to an old thread, but if anyone here does have a Club Acela pass to spare, I'd gladly take it off their hands. I am planning some travel out of NYP in the next 2 weeks and having some time in the lounge before boarding would really be helpful. Many thanks in advance.


----------

